
Engineering genetic circuit interactions within/between synthetic minimal cells - richardhod
https://www.nature.com/articles/nchem.2644
======
richardhod
Here's a generalist explainer [https://futurism.com/researchers-just-solved-
one-of-the-bigg...](https://futurism.com/researchers-just-solved-one-of-the-
biggest-problems-in-synthetic-biology) I posted the Nature article because
it's the original source, as per HN policy.

